# Massada Watches



## chakita0069 (Sep 14, 2004)

Need info on a 17 jewel massada watch


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Got a pic or more info?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry John - Never heard of it







.

Is it Russian







?

Must surely be a Poljot derivative if it is







.


----------



## chakita0069 (Sep 14, 2004)

This watch has arabic or maybe hebrew characters on it's face. gold case, is missing the wrist band, and has had the original crystal replaced with plastic. I'll work on getting a pic. posted. any input\info appreciated.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Massada is a mountain fortress above teh Dead Sea where the Zealot's held out against the Romans before committing mass suicide. It is probably Hebrew on the dial rather than Arabic, my guess probably a brand for the Israeli market.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I saw the Massada movie in the 1970's, I think.









One of the people who worked on "The Prisoner" was named Massada Wilmot, in the wardrobe department, from memory.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just Googled,

Masada Wilmot only had one "s" in her first name, not two.









So did Herod's royal fortress it seems, we could be on the wrong track here.









That's if chakita0069's watch has two "s's" on its dial.

Could we see a picture of the watch please?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

They use the double "s" in Israel


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Talking of Israel, where's Adrian got too?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Talking of Israel, where's Adrian got too?


 He's a student probably on holiday .... and won't be able to afford his own computer


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I never thought of that.









Adrian, get yer ass back here, now.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

busy, busy, busy

Got a second job as IT recruiter for a large agency in Montreal. It's only part-time but there's a lot of reading. I have to filter about 300 CVs/week.







I cut my swimming short from 14 hours/week to 3.








...... Some money, maybe a nice watch or a painting (didn't decide yet







). Anyway I can hardly wait for the holidays to have some days off. I will post more because I start to become more relaxed. I'm also in the last months of college and have some evaluation tests before the year ends. A lot of fun.


----------

